
Ask HN: How do you track replies to your comments and posts on HN? - matanrubin
AFAIK HN doesn&#x27;t have any convenient way of being notified when someone replies to a comment or a post you made.<p>I find myself checking my posts and comments every once in a while to see if anything changed, which feels kinda rediculuos.<p>Am I missing some hidden HN feature? How do you handle that?
======
stevekemp
I use [https://hnrss.org/](https://hnrss.org/) along with a simple tool to
send emails when the feed has new items.

(i.e. Comment-replies become emails.)

------
rajnathani
hnreplies.com [0] is a third party tool which quite a few people on HN [1]
seem to use for this purpose.

Edit: I just noticed that this tool is made by dang.

[0] [http://hnreplies.com/](http://hnreplies.com/)

[1]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=hnreplies.com&sort=byDate&type=comment)

~~~
greenyoda
> I just noticed that this tool is made by dang.

The site says HN Replies was made by Dan Grossman, who is not the HN moderator
'dang'.

~~~
rajnathani
My bad. Thanks for pointing this out!

